# eure absuluten cc lieblings bikes



## racer89 (20. Januar 2004)

hi
ich wird gern mal wissen welch cc bikes eure lieblinge sind


----------



## Wave (20. Januar 2004)

*suchfunktion* 

aber wo wir grad dabei sind....hier ist meins (aber mit Avid TI und Sram X.O.): Scott Team Issue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (20. Januar 2004)

na welches wohl?!


----------



## Std(;-) (20. Januar 2004)

Hier mein favourite Bike


----------



## deidalos (20. Januar 2004)

Rotwild RCCo.1 einfach genial.


----------



## Bassi (20. Januar 2004)

Dieses: Bergwerk Faunus LSD 

Allerdings mit Lefty Carbon !

Ich schätze noch 4 Wochen, dann hab ichs !


----------



## racer89 (21. Januar 2004)

http://www.specialized.com/SBCEquip...M5Discred_l.jpg&equipmodel=04 S-Works M5 Disc

std(;-) die farbe ist aber besser


----------



## IGGY (21. Januar 2004)

Meins natürlich


----------



## Fox (21. Januar 2004)

Schön Extralite RC1:






Giant MCM oder XTC Composite wie es jetzt heisst:


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Januar 2004)

Std( schrieb:


> Hier mein favourite Bike





			
				racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.specialized.com/SBCEquip...M5Discred_l.jpg&equipmodel=04 S-Works M5 Disc
> 
> std(;-) die farbe ist aber besser



HEHE das war auch mein Favorit und deswegen isses jetzt mir    also dementsprechen mein eigenes    


Aber das Extralite is auch net übel


----------



## IGGY (22. Januar 2004)

Mal ne Frage! Wie haste das gemacht das das Bild hier so groß ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (23. Januar 2004)




----------



## *adrenalin* (23. Januar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

>



das hilft iggy richtig weiter


----------



## Jackass1987 (23. Januar 2004)

@ IGGY

man kann die Bilder auch von Webservern laden und einen entsprechenden Link einsetzen. Musst mal bei der Eingabe eines Posts beim Antworten gucken indem du auf dieses kleine Bild mit "grafik einfügen" gehst und dann musst du nur noch die richtige URL angeben. meinetwegen www.meine-homepage.de\mein_bild.jpg

das bild muss also auf einem anderen Server im Inet online sein. Geht wenn du webspace oder ne Homepage hast oder du klickst ein Bild rechts an und lässt dir die URL anzeigen und setzt diese ein. Kannst ja die URL von der Herstellerhomepage verwenden. 

Hier mein Traum-Bike : 






IN SID-blau siehts aber noch geiler aus   

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Dr.Dos (23. Januar 2004)

Das Giant NRS Composite, das in wenigen Tagen MEINS sein wird. Stay tuned, folks.


----------



## Principia (23. Januar 2004)

Fox schrieb:
			
		

> Schön Extralite RC1:




aber dann bitte schön die ultra ausführung, gelle


----------



## IGGY (23. Januar 2004)

Okay danke Jackass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (25. Januar 2004)

wie teuer is der extralite rahmen???


----------



## Bassi (25. Januar 2004)

RC-1 Ultra kostet 1699 Euro
RC-1 A-shock      1399 Euro
RC-1 Carver        1099 Euro


----------



## Buddy (25. Januar 2004)

@Bassi:

Hast Du mal ein Bild von Deinem Faunus mit Lefty ? Würde gern mal sehen, wie das aussieht 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Bassi (25. Januar 2004)

Das schaut sogar sehr gut aus ! 

Kommen noch die leichten Teile von meinem XC-Bike ran, und dann bleibt die Waage (hoffentlich) bei 10,7kg stehen.


----------



## Buddy (25. Januar 2004)

Schick, schick, auch von der Farbkombi


----------



## der alte ron (25. Januar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Schick, schick, auch von der Farbkombi


Wie verdaut der rahmen den die lefti !
Gut gemacht alter .


----------



## Bassi (25. Januar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Schick, schick, auch von der Farbkombi



Es gibt ja sooo viele Varianten für die man sich entscheiden könnte. Meine Wahl ist auf diese gefallen. Sogar mit meinem Namen drauf  siehe Bild(anstatt Faunus LSD)

@der alte Ron: Kann dir dazu leider noch nichts sagen, denn wie du siehst ist er noch nicht mal fertig... Sollte allerdings keine Probleme geben, da vorher alles mit BW abgesprochen war. 

Werd dann brav meinen ersten Rennbericht hier abliefern !


----------



## peppaman (25. Januar 2004)

atemberaubend!!


----------



## Fox (25. Januar 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann bitte schön die ultra ausführung, gelle



Muss gar nicht mal sein... Der A-Shock würde ja "schon" reichen  Soll ja wenn nicht nur CC Race sondern auch längere Touren überstehen  Denke da so an Alpencross in ganz leicht


----------



## masterali (29. Januar 2004)

Logischerweise ist mein Lieblingsbike meins!!   

Aber die CC-Modelle von Specalized, Scott und Rocky gefallen mir auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (30. Januar 2004)

masterali schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die CC-Modelle von Specalized, Scott und Rocky gefallen mir auch sehr gut


die bikes sind wirklich geil   
erst recht die von rocky


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (3. Februar 2004)

lol, feine teile, aber das ist mein persoenlicher favorit


----------



## Buddy (3. Februar 2004)

FeiaFakkaa schrieb:
			
		

> lol, feine teile, aber das ist mein persoenlicher favorit



Das ist Dein absolutes Lieblings CC-Bike


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (3. Februar 2004)

ja, das ist ein sehr schoenes rad  . gefaellt es dir nicht  ? muss es ja auch nicht.   was fuer eins faehrst denn du?? #
abgesehen davon gehoert mir das bike nicht,   ich haetts nur gerne. nur mein momentane finanzielle misere  laesst das nicht zu


----------



## Bassi (3. Februar 2004)

FeiaFakkaa schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das ist ein sehr schoenes rad  . gefaellt es dir nicht  ? muss es ja auch nicht.   was fuer eins faehrst denn du?? #
> abgesehen davon gehoert mir das bike nicht,   ich haetts nur gerne. nur mein momentane finanzielle misere  laesst das nicht zu




Also mir gefällt es nicht.....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Februar 2004)

gibt es denn keine fully fans mehr?

geil ist das:


wohl nicht so leicht wie die bisher gezeigten aber man muss auch e bissl auf komfort achten im alter von 16 7/12 Jahren!


----------



## Buddy (3. Februar 2004)

FeiaFakkaa schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das ist ein sehr schoenes rad  . gefaellt es dir nicht  ? muss es ja auch nicht.   was fuer eins faehrst denn du?? #
> abgesehen davon gehoert mir das bike nicht,   ich haetts nur gerne. nur mein momentane finanzielle misere  laesst das nicht zu



Naja, ist halt ein normales CC Einsteigerbike, nix "aufregendes"  Wird doch net mehr als EUR 700,- kosten, oder ?

Ich fahre im Mom. gar keins, da ich mir gerade eins zusammengebastelt habe und mir noch Sattelstütze und Sattel fehlen  Es ist/wird ein Giant MCM...


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (4. Februar 2004)

also im mom fahre ich noch nen giant fully warp, leicht modifiziert. 

@buddy, das teil kostet regulaer um die 1100 euro. oder 1000. oder so  

Dämpfung: Hydra-Coil mit 80mm Federweg
Shimano XT V-Brakes vorne+hinten
Shimano XT Bremshebel
Shimano XT Rapid-Fire Schalthebel
Shimano XT Naben vorne und hinten
Shimano XT Schaltwerk
Shimano XT Kettenwerfer
Shimano XT Schnellspanner vorne+hinten
Shimano XT Hollowtech-Octalink Tretkurbel 
Shimano XT Kassette (9-fach)
Shimano XT Innenlager
Shimano XT Kette
Top Bereifung von Continental 
sehr leichter MTB Rennsattel/ von SELLE
ALU-Patent Sattelstütze mit Schnellspanner
1 1/8" Ahead Steuersatz von FSA Orbit XL II

geht doch, oder? ich mein, ausstattungstechnisch gesehn  
nunja, ich mags halt optisch gut leiden.


----------



## kh-cap (4. Februar 2004)

zur zeit fahre ich noch mein fuchs hardtail. es ist einfach klassisch schön und fährt sich super (wo ich nicht hockkomme liegt nicht am bike sondern an der kondition). bald habe ich jedoch mein traumbike, ein
canyon mr 9  (komplett xtr, syntace f 99, syntace carbon lenker, thomson stütze u.s.w.)   
es werden jetzt viele die nase rümpfen von wegen versender, keine kult-marke. na ja, mir egal, die vorfreude ist jedenfalls so groß wie die vor weihnachten als sechsjähriger.

kh-cap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (4. Februar 2004)

@Lord Helmchen 
marin fan??????


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (6. Februar 2004)

und das is hier mein neuer freerider   fuer anspruchsvolle fahrten, hehehe


----------



## EasyBiker (6. Februar 2004)

Das LotusBike, kennt bestimm keiner   Das Storck Organic ist aber auch geil!


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. Februar 2004)

EasyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das LotusBike, kennt bestimm keiner   Das Storck Organic ist aber auch geil!



Hallo !

Klar kenn ich das Lotus-Bike, allerdings nur das Rennrad   
So irgendwann 1995 oder so gabs mal nen Vergleichstest in der Sport-Auto mit Walter Röhrl als Fahrer/Biker auf der Nordschleife: das schwarze Lotus Carbon-RR gegen einen Lotus Esprit...    

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## EasyBiker (6. Februar 2004)

Ja genau das. Gibts davon auch Bilder im Netz?


----------



## CassandraComplx (6. Februar 2004)

EasyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau das. Gibts davon auch Bilder im Netz?



Keine Ahnung - Hab die Zeitschrift aber noch irgendwo untern Dach liegen.
Kann ich bei Bedarf raussuchen,einscannen und  dir zuschicken !  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyBiker (6. Februar 2004)

Naja ich habe ein Abild im Buch. Der Rahmen hat sogar 3cm Federweg, aber wohl keine Disk-Aufnahme   Naja wird eh zu teuer sein.


----------



## Madden (7. Februar 2004)

Dr.Dos schrieb:
			
		

> Das Giant NRS Composite, das in wenigen Tagen MEINS sein wird. Stay tuned, folks.





meinst du das? das ist das Composite 1. auch mein favorit!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Februar 2004)

o yeah, das ist echt lecker!


@racer89  bin bekennender Fan der White Konstruktionen (Quad-Link)
=> Marin Fan


----------



## headbug (11. Februar 2004)

HMm also ohne viel erfahrung sage ich einfach mal


----------



## EasyBiker (11. Februar 2004)

Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## Kettenschrubber (11. Februar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich wird gern mal wissen welch cc bikes eure lieblinge sind



Hi,
also ich find mein Cube Blackline eigentlich ganz nett. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis bei dem Rahmenkit ist ganz ok. Der Rahmen ist super steif und für Leichtbau sind gute Vorraussetzungen geschaffen.
Sid Race Carbon
XTR mixed 97/2000
Lenkung Syntace
Züge Nokon
Satst. Thomson
Flite Evolution Carbon
Schwalbe, Conti
Tune AC38
ca. 2-3000

Aber egal was man fährt, Haupsache man hat Spass am Fahren.

Gruß 
Micha aus dem Schwobaland


----------



## headbug (12. Februar 2004)

EasyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das für Reifen?


Also die Mäntel sind (falls du die meintes)
Hutchinson Scorpion UST 26 x 1.75


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Februar 2004)

ausstattungstechnisch zwar net der hit aber der rahmen ist soooo geil!!!!
Wer den einmal in real sieht findet plötzlich alle anderen rahmen hässlich!

das bike mit dem wunderschönen rahmen


----------



## Schrau-Bär (12. Februar 2004)

Was sonst, wenn nicht meins ?


----------



## EasyBiker (12. Februar 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ausstattungstechnisch zwar net der hit aber der rahmen ist soooo geil!!!!
> Wer den einmal in real sieht findet plötzlich alle anderen rahmen hässlich!
> 
> das bike mit dem wunderschönen rahmen



Ist doch gut ausgestattet und optisch harmoniert alles schön, scheiß auf Kultparts 

Wenn ne Marta dran währe, währe das Bike perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (12. Februar 2004)

Schrau-Bär schrieb:
			
		

> Was sonst, wenn nicht meins ?



Schön, einfach nur schön   

Grüsse aus der Heimat
Sascha


----------



## racer89 (12. Februar 2004)

lord helmchen auch ein marin is eins meiner bikes super bis auf die kurbel


----------



## EasyBiker (12. Februar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> lord helmchen auch ein marin is eins meiner bikes super bis auf die kurbel
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showph...&cat=500&page=1
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showph...&cat=500&page=1
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showph...&cat=500&page=1
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showph...&cat=500&page=1



404 Not Found / Seite nicht gefunden


----------



## racer89 (12. Februar 2004)

das müsste klappen
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21851&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21850&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21849&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21839&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Februar 2004)

EasyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch gut ausgestattet und optisch harmoniert alles schön, scheiß auf Kultparts
> 
> Wenn ne Marta dran währe, währe das Bike perfekt.




naja, dann noch das shimano durch sram ersetzen und dann machts spaß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Februar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> das müsste klappen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21851&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21850&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21849&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1
> http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=21839&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1




sweet...

wenn ich geld hätte dann würd ich mir wohl einen marin QUadlink oder HT Rahmen aufbaun, naja, so bau ich am schauff weiter, für den tourenbereich mit 18cm hinten perfekt, man muss ja auf komfort achten  

P.S. ich nehme bauteilspenden jeder art entgegen


----------



## Hanxs (12. Februar 2004)

Mein Lieblingsbike momentan.

Wenn nur nicht immer alles am Geld scheitern würde!


----------



## Wave (13. Februar 2004)

@ racer89

dein bike is echt "very nice"....nur ich würd mir mal schnellstens ne andere Kurbel besorgen!

schau doch mal bei ebay


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Februar 2004)

genau, schieß dir was bei ebay, aber bitte was gescheites :grins:

was ist das eigentlich aktuell? Unter all dem matsch, ist das ne ältere Shimano-Kurbel????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eporider (26. Februar 2004)

Mein Traumbike ist mein eigenes, nämlich das Cannondale Scalpel 4000 mit speedneedle und tune stütze!


----------



## Gravity (26. Februar 2004)

Natütlich ist das eigene das liebste


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Februar 2004)

hi,
also wenn mein bike erstmal zurück vom service ist, der fizik gobi sowie die Black Jackis 2,25 montiert sind, dann ist es der absolute Hammer... vom Design meines Erachtens nach das schönste Bike zur Zeit ;-)

Corratec Rocklight Glacier 2003 !!! ;=)

http://mitglied.lycos.de/maxbike/images/bikes/bike 3.JPG

Schöne Grüße

Max aus Braunschweig


----------



## IGGY (26. Februar 2004)

Ach der Max! Kennen uns ja 
Aber dein Corratec ist doch kein CC Bike   
Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt wenn dein Rad zurück ist!


----------



## nkwd (26. Februar 2004)

natürlich gibts da nur das Giant MCM mit SID und XTR


----------



## EasyBiker (27. Februar 2004)

Die XTR-Laufräder haben schon was, der Preis ist aber nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (27. Februar 2004)

Max2k schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> also wenn mein bike erstmal zurück vom service ist, der fizik gobi sowie die Black Jackis 2,25 montiert sind, dann ist es der absolute Hammer... vom Design meines Erachtens nach das schönste Bike zur Zeit ;-)
> Corratec Rocklight Glacier 2003 !!! ;=)
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/maxbike/images/bikes/bike%203.JPG
> ...


Alle lästern über cannondale , lassen aber diese grauenvollen dinger ohne komentar durchgehen - versteh ich wirklich nicht .


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Februar 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Alle lästern über cannondale , lassen aber diese grauenvollen dinger ohne komentar durchgehen - versteh ich wirklich nicht .



stimmt, aber man möchte ja nicht immer so unhöflich sein. corratec ist meines erachtens sogar noch viieeeeel schlimmer als cd. alleine die lackierung und die unsäglichen reifen von denen...


----------



## realbiker (27. Februar 2004)

He Jungs ihr habt die sinnlosen Bullbar Lenker vergessen und außerdem noch die Bleischweren Rahmen mit dem eigenartigen BOW Design!


----------



## 328 (27. Februar 2004)

ein corratec is wenigstens mal was andres als die übliche 0815 standart rahmenform.....


Aber das da is absolut *sabber*


----------



## racer89 (27. Februar 2004)

das leeCougan is escht geil man müsste aber ne blae sid wold cup einbauen dann währ es noch besser
cu


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Februar 2004)

es stimmt: die Corratec Reifen (zumindest mein Hinterreifen) ist schrott...
die Preise sind auch zu hoch...
allerdings hat Corratec wenigstens was die Farbwahl angeht, Stil.....
nicht so ein lahmer Standartframe... ich freue mich, so ein schönes Bike zu fahren...
und nichts gegen das BowDesign.. ein Bow Hardtail fahre ich ja auch noch ;-)
In diesem Sinne..
ridet on...
ich finds echt dumm, wenn hier viele über dies und jenes teil meckern müssen.. der Individualität sollten keine Grenzen gesetzt sein....

Schöne Grüße an Iggy und co ;-)
max


----------



## der alte ron (27. Februar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> das leeCougan is escht geil man müsste aber ne blae sid wold cup einbauen dann währ es noch besser
> cu


Nein , nein ist genau richtig so ! Nur die XTR gehört gegen eine XO getauscht . Hätte nicht gedacht , das ich auf meine alten tage zum shimano gegner werde .


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Februar 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Nein , nein ist genau richtig so ! Nur die XTR gehört gegen eine XO getauscht . Hätte nicht gedacht , das ich auf meine alten tage zum shimano gegner werde .



wenn shimano gegner dann richtig 

XTR auf XO tauschen, Kurbel gegen Tune o.ä. tauschen, Laufradsatz auf Xtralite und dann noch freundlicherweise auf Avid Single Digit Ultimate setzen. Damit dürfte alles Shimano-Zeugs weg sein. Außer der Umwerfer, der darf bleiben  

Kassette auf so ne 250 Euro Supergau-Titan-Kassette, Kette auf Sram PC99 HOLLOWPIN, dann rockt der Eimer! Aber fette!

(sollte ich was von shimano vergessen haben, bitte melden)


----------



## allessurfer (28. Februar 2004)

Ich fahre auf CC und Marathonstrecken mein Specialized FSR XC Pro von 2000! Komplett aufgebaut wiegt das gute Stück 11,2 kg in Rahmengröße 17,5.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Februar 2004)

schaut sweet aus... nur der Winkel der Gabel kommt mir irgendwie pervers steil vor...

naja, trotzdem ne schönheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Februar 2004)

lenkwinkel täuscht nur wegenden dem ständer, ich revidiere mich: endgeil der bock


----------



## mikeonbike (29. Februar 2004)

@allessurfer: ...ernsthafte frage - kann es sein, dass dir der rahmen eine nummer zu klein ist??? 

gruss mike


----------



## peppaman (29. Februar 2004)

EasyBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ..., der Preis ist aber nicht gerechtfertigt.




seit wann reden wir hier über gerechtfertigte Preise   







...eben....     



.....und daran sind nur die verdammten bike-Zeitschriften sind schuld..... 




 




happy trails
peppa


----------



## racer89 (1. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> (sollte ich was von shimano vergessen haben, bitte melden)


was is mit umwerfer


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. März 2004)

den hab ich gelassen weils keine anderen gescheiten gibt, oder? doch, paul usa umwerfer bitte!!!!


----------



## racer89 (2. März 2004)

gibt es jetzt nicht auch von sram einen der ca. 70 g wiegen soll


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. März 2004)

möglich, ist mir leider net bekannt.

Früher gabs doch mal nen 9.0 umwerfer, war der gut?


----------



## racer89 (8. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> möglich, ist mir leider net bekannt.
> 
> Früher gabs doch mal nen 9.0 umwerfer, war der gut?


er war manchmal in der bike glaub ich der sieht irgendwie bescheiden aus weil da so lange schrauben oder irgendetwas anderes rauskommt.
ich glaub der 9.0 war nit so der bringer


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. März 2004)

ich glaub mal das sram die dualdrive philosophie weiter ausbauen wird (sachs geschluckt), dann brauchen sie gar keine mehr  

Gruß Stefan

P.S. Titangetriebe mit XO Schaltwerk und FSA Kurbeln *sabber, haben will*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gili14 (12. März 2004)

kennt jemand von euch das Hrinkow Team XC! Meines ist auf 9,2 kg!!!!!

Foto:


----------



## racer89 (12. März 2004)

Gili14 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand von euch das Hrinkow Team XC! Meines ist auf 9,2 kg!!!!!
> 
> Foto:


  
was hast du den für parts???


----------



## KoS74 (12. März 2004)

Hi,

natürlich ist mein Bike für mich das absolute CC-Bike.

Trek Pro 9.9 mit XTR und RockShox SID

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Einheimischer (12. März 2004)

Ich will es - Ich will es wirklich


----------



## racer89 (13. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will es - Ich will es wirklich


----------



## Funrider68 (13. März 2004)

Mein Cannondale F2000SL mit Magura Louise FR, Hügi, Mavic X 717, Thomson, ist auch für 100kg-Treter geeignet. Leicht, stabil und alltagstauglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (13. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will es - Ich will es wirklich




bins schon gefahrn  
is wirklcih geil  ...im stahlbereich wohl mit das beste was zu haben is


----------



## Einheimischer (13. März 2004)

...ja ich durfte neulich auch mit dem Vorgängermodell ne Hofrunde drehen - tolles Rad... nur der Preis   aber wie gesagt, irgendwann   

Grüße.


----------



## racer89 (19. März 2004)

das is voll geil


----------



## racer89 (19. März 2004)

die günstigere version


----------



## Wave (25. März 2004)

wenn das bei dir günstig ist, will ich nicht wissen, was du unter teuer verstehst


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. März 2004)

was er unter teuer versteht? Das da?


----------



## racer89 (25. März 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das bei dir günstig ist, will ich nicht wissen, was du unter teuer verstehst


klar das is immer noch super teuer aber ich hab ja auch günstigere geschrieben und damit meine ich das dass nicht so teuer is wie das andere   mut du lesen


----------



## racer89 (25. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> was er unter teuer versteht? Das da?



die fullys von denen find ich sehr bescheiden :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:
und zu teuer


----------



## Wave (25. März 2004)

du hättest statt "günstrigere" aber besser "nicht ganz so teuer aber immer noch völlig überteuert" geschrieben


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. März 2004)

aber das ist recht nett, kostet auch nur 3500 Euro, frame only...







bekommst das komplettbike sicher unter 7000 Euro hin 
günstig, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. März 2004)

hi jungs,
ich verolge euren Thread fleissig - nur weiss ich nichts, was die guten Stücke denn kosten...
ihr könnt ja ma schreiben, was das xtr ht und fully so kosten...
ist das die Marke, die auch in der 16 mille Kategorie der MB war?

Schöne Grüße

max


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. März 2004)

hi jungs,
ich verfolge euren Thread fleissig - nur weiss ich nicht, was die guten Stücke denn kosten...
ihr könnt ja ma schreiben, was das xtr ht und fully so kosten...
ist das die Marke, die auch in der 16 mille Kategorie der MB war?

Schöne Grüße

max


----------



## Einheimischer (25. März 2004)

Max2k schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs,
> ich verfolge euren Thread fleissig - nur weiss ich nicht, was die guten Stücke denn kosten...
> ihr könnt ja ma schreiben, was das xtr ht und fully so kosten...
> ist das die Marke, die auch in der 16 mille Kategorie der MB war?
> ...



Der Scapin Nope Rahmen kostet UVP. 1999.- Euro   

Die Mountainbike Geschichte mit dem 16000.- Euro Bike kannste getrost wieder vergessen, kein einigermaßen normaler Mensch baut sich ein Innenlager für 3333.- Euro hin, wobei Rahmenpreise jenseits der 1000 Euro Marke auch schon auf Unverständniss bei der breiten Masse stoßen dürfte   

Grüße.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. März 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Scapin Nope Rahmen kostet UVP. 1999.- Euro
> 
> Die Mountainbike Geschichte mit dem 16000.- Euro Bike kannste getrost wieder vergessen, kein einigermaßen normaler Mensch baut sich ein Innenlager für 3333.- Euro hin, wobei Rahmenpreise jenseits der 1000 Euro Marke auch schon auf Unverständniss bei der breiten Masse stoßen dürfte
> 
> Grüße.



das bike war lustig, die dh bremsen würden zum garantieverlust auf rahmen und gabel führen, die laufräder würden unter der verzögerung brechen Das Innenlaer und die Kurbel wäre wohl nicht für ein Enduro geeignet. Rahmen sowieso nicht. Sah aus wie ein Baumarktbomber auf steroiden :kotz:

Die wollten einfach das fetteste kaufen und was draus bauen, denen war es schei$$ egal ob das nen praktischen nutzen hat oder überhaupt funzt...


----------



## lelebebbel (26. März 2004)

kein litespeed! aber auch nicht aus russland, trotzdem preislich nicht völlig abgehoben. design find ich   





grösseres bild 

bewusst hab ich mir KEIN fully und auch nicht den teuersten oder leichtesten HT rahmen ausgesucht, sondern den der mir am besten gefällt...
was fehlt ist ne version mit rohloff ausfallern, dann wäre es für meinen geschmack perfekt. ein traumbike sollte nämlich einen gewissen "realisierbarkeitsfaktor" haben, sonst kann ich ja gleich von nem space shuttle träumen 
ausserdem verdirbts mir irgendwie die laune wenn jemand nen 3000 euro preisschild an einen rahmen hängt. das is wucher, sonst nix.


----------



## Principia (26. März 2004)

my two favorites:






and






diesen natürlich in der schwarzen ultra ausführung


----------



## Blauer Sauser (26. März 2004)

Schmolke Titan Rahmen:


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. März 2004)

gut, mein wirklicher favorit:


----------



## Gorth (26. März 2004)

für das Principia HT da oben würde ich töten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer89 (26. März 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> gut, mein wirklicher favorit:


der rahmen is ja ganz gut   aber mit der phydo drin


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. März 2004)

die psylo auf ne talas gewchselt und alles is in butter!


----------



## ko5tik (26. März 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> kein litespeed! aber auch nicht aus russland, trotzdem preislich nicht völlig abgehoben. design find ich



Russland spielt eher in der Kategorie von Taiwan-Alu ( besseren )... 
Natürlich Preislich gesehen. Qualität von meinen Rahmen ist überzeugend.
Selbst wenn es Custom-Schmolke wäre ( aus gleichen Rohren )  würde ich da keine mMacke finden... 


Einzigste Problem ist die Logistik.


----------



## dreadlock (28. März 2004)

Meins!

http://www.storck-bicycle.de/de/bikes/bikeimg/rebelrace-kl.jpg


Allerdings in mattblack-custom und mit ordentlicher Ausstattung....


----------



## fab1o (30. März 2004)

kannst du die Schwalbe Racing Ralph weiterempfehlen???


----------



## skyline (4. April 2004)

Superschöner Rahmen  , nur das nicht auswechselbare Schaltauge ist nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Gib mal ein paar Zahlen für das Ding durch.
Zu dem Moots, auch schön, aber leider superweich. Die Schaltung korrekt einzustellen ist ein Kustwerk.

PS: dein Name ist ne Katastrophe, ich hab mich dreimal verschrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. April 2004)

skyline schrieb:
			
		

> Superschöner Rahmen  , nur das nicht auswechselbare Schaltauge ist nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Gib mal ein paar Zahlen für das Ding durch.
> Zu dem Moots, auch schön, aber leider superweich. Die Schaltung korrekt einzustellen ist ein Kustwerk.
> 
> PS: dein Name ist ne Katastrophe, ich hab mich dreimal verschrieben!



jip, und der moots kostet auch nur 4599 Euro (laut ww.rabbit.de) 

aluvariante soll steifer sein, kostet auch "nur" 2400 Euro


----------



## Storck-Racer (7. April 2004)

das ist doch mal ein rad, nur noch mit sid team rc, sram xo, mavic 517...


----------



## lelebebbel (7. April 2004)

@skyline:

der rahmen ist von "airborne" aus den usa:
http://www.airborne.net

und kostet auf der herstellerseite $899
angegebenes gewicht bei 18": 1600g

http://www.airborne.net/eready/janette/store/labike.asp


die reviews z.b. bei mtbr fallen auch ganz nett aus:
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/2003_hardtail/product_122424.shtml

das nicht-tauschbare schaltauge ist bei titanrahmen doch eigentlich normal, oder? ist wohl nicht nötig da ein tauschbares dranzubauen, weil titan so flexibel ist.

ich hab ernsthaft vor, mir mal so ein teil zu leisten. vielleicht schenk ich mir das ja zu weihnachten (2005....)   

wegen meinem namen: copy+paste 

edit:


			
				ko5tik schrieb:
			
		

> Russland spielt eher in der Kategorie von Taiwan-Alu ( besseren )...
> Natürlich Preislich gesehen. Qualität von meinen Rahmen ist überzeugend.
> Selbst wenn es Custom-Schmolke wäre ( aus gleichen Rohren ) würde ich da keine mMacke finden...
> 
> ...


ja, genau das meinte ich damit eigentlich. an der qualität der rahmen zweifle ich überhauptnicht. warum sollten die amis auch besser schweissen können?!
aber mit "im internet bestellen" siehts halt schlecht aus in russland.


----------



## tga (7. April 2004)

Die ultimative CC Maschine kommt aus Canada und ist Fun pur. Am liebsten über Singletrails gespickt mit Wurzeln und Holztreppen,  da kommt richtig Freude  auf.

Gruss aus der Schweiz







ETSX-70


----------



## fab1o (7. April 2004)

fotos folgen


----------



## Scottrider15 (7. April 2004)

Hi,
also mein favorit ist das Scott g-zero FX1, ist zwar mit ca. 13 kg nicht im Idealgewicht, aber ich hab damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, habe damit schon mehrere Fahrradrennen gewonnen, u.a. die Harzer Schülermeisterschaft. Wen ich bergauf nicht kriege, der ist bergab dran, fahre es mit der Psylo SL 2004, Schwalbe Fat Albert und Lusie FR. damit kann man an jedem Hardtail vorbeischruppen:-D. Mein erstes längeres Rennen mit ca. 50Km werde ich jedoch erst in Willingen fahren, bisher kam ich immer mit 15 KM aus. Vieleicht merkt man dann den Unterschied (unter Rennbedingungen:-D ). Grüße,

Marcel


----------



## skyline (8. April 2004)

@lelebebbel: okay, auf copy hätt ich selbst kommen könne.   Der Kurs ist ja in Ordnung für nen Titanrahmen, wäre knapp 740?, oder verrechne ich mich da gerade? Plus Versand(wiegt ja zum Glück nicht viel  ) natürlich, aber  das geht ja noch. Oder gibts nen Importeur? Egal, hab gerade ein neues Rad. Aber wenn ich mal Geld hab und Zeit und Lust was neues zu bauen(alles frühestens in 5Jahren) werd ich mir wohl mal was aus Titan zulegen. Aber bis dahin hat sich ja wieder alles geändert.


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (11. April 2004)

des is mir, noch, weil fuern orndliches fehlts mir inne brieftasche, so muss ich mich mit der trommel nochn bissl rumplagen. aber hat mir bis jetzt ne menge phun gemacht,hat derbe spruenge und hopser ueberlebt, *gg*


----------



## headbug (13. April 2004)

Zählt das auch


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. April 2004)

lass mich überlegen.... ...nein!!!!

BTW, sind da mechanische Disks dran? :kotz:


na dann doch lieber das!





oder das: Mein aktueller Liebling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravity (13. April 2004)

mein liebstes ist immer noch mein eigenes...

Wie gefählts euch ??habt ich noch Verbesserungs vorschläge??


----------



## racer89 (13. April 2004)

Gravity schrieb:
			
		

> habt ich noch Verbesserungs vorschläge??


das bike is geil aber ich würde die satteltache abmachen 
und andere hörnchen


----------



## Dr.Dos (17. April 2004)

Hier mal ein absolutes 'Lieblingsoutfit':  







Filip Meirhaeghe vor Karl Platt.


----------



## racer89 (17. April 2004)

is das da sram was der merhagn fährt ???????
wen ja      
geiles foto
hat der merhagen auch ne @ seite?
ich weis nur das karl eine hat


----------



## sna (18. April 2004)




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2004)

bitte umgehend die gabel rausschmeißen, zersägen und mit ins hexenfeuer schmeißen!

sonst ists schön...


----------



## IGGY (18. April 2004)

Und die Barends mal im Winkel zum Vorbau stellen. Oder sind das Steuerknüppel?


----------



## sna (18. April 2004)

Ihr habt beide völlig recht ;-) 
Die Gabel Gabelt net richtig (MZ Z1 FR ist schon auf dem postweg) und die Barends hab ich schon vor 2 wochen demontiert  
Ausserdem hats aktuell nen Syntace VRO Vorbau und Lenker bekommen.

MfG, Hans


----------



## sna (18. April 2004)

PS: Ich finds schön das ihrs schön findet, weil am anfang des threads hat schon jemand anders bilder von nem baugleichen gepostet da kam nur kritik und net grad gute  scheinbar zählt hier net nur das bike sondern auch wie es aufgenommen wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (18. April 2004)

ne z1 FR soll da rein? das is ja ne gabel für die eher heftige gangart.
glaubst du, der rahmen verträgt 130mm FW? ich hab da so meine zweifel... das sind immerhin 5cm(?) mehr als die judy. das steuerrohr und der lenkkopfwinkel werden sich nicht drüber freuen.

ausserdem musst du dann auch auf discs umrüsten, da die Z1 FR keine cantisockel hat. oder ist das ein 2002er modell?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2004)

Z1 abbestellen und auf marathon s/sl in 85mm umordern, glaub mir, die fetzen dir mehr!


----------



## sna (18. April 2004)

hab mich vielleicht etwas doof ausgedrückt, die Z1 die ich bestellt hab kommt nicht in _diesen_ rahmen rein.   Und es ist das 2003 Modell ohne Cantisockel weil kommt ne (eigentlich übertriebene) GustavM dran die schon hier liegt. Auf das es die Gabel verbiegt *g*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2004)

das impliziert das in dem bike die gabel bleibt also hol was anderes, guter ablenkungsversuch mit der Z1 aber naja


----------



## Külschrank (18. April 2004)

@sna:   Was ist das für ein Rahmen (Auf dem Bild) ? 
            Ist der 17" ?


----------



## Külschrank (18. April 2004)

@sna :  Achso is das gleiche Bike wie das TRANSALP. 
           Und 17" is es wohl ach nicht, sieht nur so aus, weil von unten                      aufgenommen

           naja, erst denken, dann posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (19. April 2004)

Hier nochmal meins mit neuen RR 2.1 EVO.
Aehm nochmal ne Frage! Wie geht das nochmal mit dem hochladen von großen Fotos aus nem Space?


----------



## sna (19. April 2004)

@kühlschrank: es ist ein Transalp, hab nur die schriftzüge entfernt. Und es ist 17,5 " 

@Lordhelmchen:     man kanns ja mal versuchen, konnte nicht ahnen das jemand soo gut aufpasst beim lesen *g*. aber für die zwecke wo ich das rad nutze reicht die gabel dann doch aus, auch wenn sie nur knapp besser federt als ne weiche starrgabel   

Der Rahmen für die Z1 ist übrigens ein G-Zero Fx3, könnte man auch noch als CC durchgehen lassen oder?  Zumindest wurde ich im DDD Forum wegen ner kleinen frage schonmal fast als tourenfullyfahrer beschimpft...  

@Iggy: du musst die bilder auf irgend einen server hochladen und die adresse des bildes dann hier als bild einfügen.


----------



## IGGY (19. April 2004)

Sorry! Aber kannst du mir mal erklären wo ich die Adresse einfügen muß?


----------



## sna (19. April 2004)




----------



## IGGY (20. April 2004)

http://www.mytsn.com/publ/psimage.aspi?pid=9951&psid=1


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mytsn.com/publ/psimage.aspi?pid=9951&psid=1


Ich bin zu blöd!


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2004)




----------



## IGGY (20. April 2004)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

>


Wieso steht denn jetzt hier wieder nur der Link und nicht das Bild? Ich kapier das net


----------



## webbid (20. April 2004)

> Zitat von IGGY
> http://www.mytsn.com/publ/psimage.aspi?pid=9951&psid=1
> 
> Wieso steht denn jetzt hier wieder nur der Link und nicht das Bild? Ich kapier das net



ich war mal so frei    :






p.s
was für mäntel sind das die du drauf hast? grösse,name?


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2004)

Na super lol . Jetzt weis ich selber noch immer nicht wieso das nicht geht.
Das sind Racing Ralph 2.1 Evo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webbid (20. April 2004)

es kann daran liegen das das script kein direktverlinken von bildern unterstützt und dir somit nur den link anzeigt.ist also nicht ein fgehler von dir,sonder liegt alleine an dem script mit dem das bild angezeigt wird.

mfg


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2004)

Und wie bekomme ich das hin?


----------



## *Heiner* (20. April 2004)

Hi,

hier ist mein Bike.
Das Bike ist vom Radsportshop Schulz in Neuenmarkt.
Der Rahmen wiegt 1370 Gramm.
Schaltung: komplett XT/ Schaltwerk XTR.
Bremsen:Magura HS33
Felgen: Mavic Crossmax
Gabel: Rock Shox SID SL
Parts: Ritchey WCS


----------



## Gianter² (20. April 2004)

Meins is nätürlich das Beste   

Skareb Super

Komplett XT

Ritchey WCS

Tune Spanner und Sattel

Tune LRS

Martas

Gruß Gianter²


----------



## pefro (20. April 2004)

*Heiner* schrieb:
			
		

> ...hier ist mein Bike.
> Das Bike ist vom Radsportshop Schulz in Neuenmarkt.
> ...



 Ich glaube den Schulz kennt hier im Forum bestimmt jeder   

hey ich finds aber gut, das es den noch gibt. Ist das immer noch der kleine Kellerladen? Habe dort früher meine ganzen Sachen gekauft und bin immer top bedient worden!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Andi999 (20. April 2004)

@Heiner
Hi, was für ein Scrane Rahmen is denn das? Ich konnte den auf der Scrane Homepage nicht finde! Is der Fahrradladen in der Nähe von Nürnberg?
Danke für die Antwort  

Andi


----------



## Szazbo (20. April 2004)

Meins: 

SOIL ph2 

kpl. XT mit vielen edlen parts (Skareb Elite, SELCOF Carbon-Stütze, ITM-Vorbau, SLR-Sattel ...) 9,8 kg ohne Pedale. Richtig was zum Heizen!

Andreas


----------



## kh-cap (20. April 2004)

hallo,
hatte anfang februar meinen liebling vorgestellt, canyon mr 9. schön wärs gewesen. hätte ihn vielleicht mitte mai bekommen.

bin seit letztem wochenende besitzer eines trek fuel 95. komplett xt mit disc, natürlich dc (es gibt sie wirklich, die dc-liebhaber    ), schwarzer rahmen, schwarze skareb, schwarzer laufradsatz (bis auf silberne nippel), flite trans am slr gel flow.

es sieht saugeil aus und fährt sich hammermäßig. nachteil? ganz klar: hätte es direkt nehmen und nicht erst ein versenderabenteuer durchleben sollen.

gruß vom geheilten

kh-cap


----------



## pefro (21. April 2004)

Andi999 schrieb:
			
		

> Is der Fahrradladen in der Nähe von Nürnberg?



Nein, der ist in Neunmarkt / Wirsberg, das ist etwa 30km, öhm - nordwestlich von Bayreuth.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Heiner* (21. April 2004)

das ist mein lieblingsbike:


----------



## FRy (21. April 2004)

ich finde das Specialized S-Works in rot sehr schön, dazu eine XT ausstattung und vielleicht noch nen paar Scheiben. Somit ist die Welt perfekt 

aber als Schüler bin ich mit meinem Cube LTD3 auch ganz gut zufrieden


----------



## IGGY (22. April 2004)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## longimanus (12. Juni 2004)




----------



## MXcompETAbiker (12. Juni 2004)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> *suchfunktion*
> 
> aber wo wir grad dabei sind....hier ist meins (aber mit Avid TI und Sram X.O.): Scott Team Issue



ich glaub das STORCK REBEL RACE.......das find ich arsch geil!auch in der mountainbike 05/04 nachzulesen!ist auch das issue drin


----------



## headbug (12. Juni 2004)

longimanus schrieb:
			
		

>


Wow können sogar 3 Flaschenhalter dran, respekt und sieht auch noch toll aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter_schoen (18. Juni 2004)

Hier mal meine: 

Hardtail: Moots Rigor Mootis
Fully: Mi-Tech Marathon Maßrahmen (hängt als Rahmen in meinem Keller, wird in den nächsten Tage aufgebaut)


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (29. Juni 2004)

mein Liebling in der Kategorie "unerreichbar"






   - müsste aber noch in rot, dann wärs perfekt!

Ansonsten hab ich mir einen 6 Jahre währenden Traum letzten Herbst erfüllen können.

mein NoPogo Race - für mich immernoch einer der schönsten Rahmen überhaupt


----------



## seppstyle (30. Juni 2004)

mein favourit !!!


----------



## Musicman (4. Juli 2004)

Mein Liebling 






und


----------



## headbug (4. Juli 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Liebling


Ich finde das Rad nicht durchdacht, alles ziemlich leicht und dann so eine schwere Bomber dran, was soll das denn?


----------



## Musicman (4. Juli 2004)

headbug schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Rad nicht durchdacht, alles ziemlich leicht und dann so eine schwere Bomber dran, was soll das denn?



Keine Anung?

Wenn dann eh das obere, aber ich glaub die sind beide nichts für mich in dieser Zusammenstellung, für die Felgen dürfte ich zu schwer sein wenn man Mavic glauben schenkt^^


----------



## sulibats (4. Juli 2004)

Ist das nicht ne Marzocchi Marathon SL? Ich finde die passt doch gut zu dem Bike, sowohl optisch als auch technisch (wg. Scheibenbremse) hat da ne SID oder ne Skarab nix dran zu suchen, dann lieber paar Gramm mehr, dafür aber ne Gabel die dem Fahrer folgt und nicht der Spurrille im Boden 

Ah und diese wunderschöne Next LP Kurbel in weiß, gefällt mir jedenfalls sehr gut, dürfte aber auch preislich auch im Bereich von 4000 liegen  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Wave (4. Juli 2004)

Musicman schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Liebling



da ne weisse Sid Team dran und es wäre perfekt!


----------



## sulibats (4. Juli 2004)

> da ne weisse Sid Team dran und es wäre perfekt!


Aber doch nicht mit ner Scheibenbremse  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Bassi (4. Juli 2004)

ich finde auch die Laufräder nicht so toll. Und die ganzen Race Face Parts (ausser Kurbel !) finde ich auch nicht so klasse....

Und überhaupt, da sollte ne Lefty ran !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (5. Juli 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Aber doch nicht mit ner Scheibenbremse
> 
> Mfg|Sulibats



warum nicht???    

weiss gar nicht was ihr alle gegen die Sid-Scheibenbrems Kombi habt


----------



## sevenofnine (11. Juli 2004)

also mein absolutes CC lieblings Bike ist natürlich meins.
Schönster Rahmen wo gibt. Nur die silbernde Kurbel nervt mich optisch etwas.
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Blauer Sauser (15. Juli 2004)

Schaut mal nicht schlecht aus
http://www.airborne.net/eready/janette/store/AB_Photos/03BW-Bike-XTR.JPG


----------



## Gravity (24. Juli 2004)

kopl. xt 04 disc.
Manitou minute 2 100mm SPV
dt swiss 240 s disc Laufräder 
Ritche WCS sattelstütze, Lenker , Vorbau, Hörnchen

mit pedale hönchen und flaschenhalter 11.6 kg 


was meint ihr dazu? ich nim es eher für die maratons her.


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Juli 2004)

Gravity schrieb:
			
		

> was meint ihr dazu? ich nim es eher für die maratons her.



schönes rad, wenn auch ganz schön gross (du bist ein riese, gell?).
dein simplon scheint mir aber für diesen einsatzzweck besser geeignet...

gruss mike


----------



## supertrooper (14. August 2004)

mein gebraucht gekauftes natürlich   






war nen 18 stunden rennen, deswegen die pumpe


----------



## Larsen (17. August 2004)

^^
geiles Bike!!!

Schaut sehr sehr schick aus!!

Greetz 

Larsen


----------



## #easy# (18. August 2004)

Haben will   
finde ich absolut geil   http://www.bmc-racing.com/bikes.cfm?lang=ger&catID=2&modID=10

easy


----------

